# Bien qu’il en eût/demi tour droite



## Minelli

Salve a tutti, ho delle difficoltà a tradurre l'espressione "Bien qu’il en eût" in questo contesto:

"Le curé se présenta au moment précis où on introduisait un
gros morceau d’étoupe dans le fondement du mort. Bien
qu’il en eût, le curé fit un demi-tour droite et alla boire..."

Avevo pensato a qualcosa del tipo "Nonostante non fosse la prima volta (che vedeva una cosa del genere)...

E "demi-tour droite"? ho trovato nel Grand Robert " Milit. À droite, droite ! Demi-tour à droite, commandements militaires. — Mar. À droite : la barre à tribord." potrebbe essere  Dietro-front destro (???) 

Spero che qualcuno di voi riesca a sciogliere i miei dubbi, grazie

Minelli


----------



## matoupaschat

= "Benché ne avesse, il parroco fece dietrofront e andò a bere"...ma sei sempre un po' avara di dettagli illuminanti  (puoi lasciar perdere il "droite" credo)
Due sono le soluzioni: 

ci manca qualcosa del contesto per la comprensione.
significa "benché ne avesse (di fegato, di coglioni), ..." cioè lo spettacolo era così insopportabile che andò a bere ..."
Spero che aiuti


----------



## Minelli

Ciao Matou,

purtroppo non sono io ad essere avara, è tutto quello che il testo dice, o meglio che non dice. 
Nel mezzo di una toilette mortuaria,  arriva il parroco che vede quello sta succedendo e "Bien
qu’il en eût, le curé fit un demi-tour droite et alla boire..."

Quindi parafrasando: il curato sarebbe riusciuto a sopportare la  scena, ma si allontana lo stesso per andare a bere. 
 è cosi?

E quale mistero linguistico si nasconde dietro quel "demi tour droite"?

Grazie 
Minelli


----------



## matoupaschat

No, te lo avevo suggerito, ecco la versione completa: "benché avesse fegato/c...ni, il parroco (non ce la fece a contemplare le scena) e andò a bere (...per farsi coraggio, ovviamente). 
Il "demi-tour droite" è solo come lo dicevi un tipico comando militare, ma siccome non ho fatto il servizio in Italia, suppongo si dica qualcosa tipo "dietrofront, a destra" cioè girandosi a destra.
Va bene così?


----------



## Minelli

Grazie  e scusa 

Buona serata!


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, la giornata è stata difficile e adesso sono un po' nervoso .


----------



## Minelli

Non preoccuparti, può succedere di perdere un po' le staffe! 

Ancora buona serata e come al solito grazie.


----------



## Nunou

Minelli,
dietro front / girare sui tacchi...andare via bruscamente. Per forza solo un "demi-tour"...se fa tutto il giro, ritorna esattamente nella posizione di partenza...
Il fatto che ci sia a destra, non credo si a poi così essenziale/rilevante. Secondo me è solo per far capire che si gira di colpo/volta la schiena alla scena con fare deciso...ne ha abbastanza di quello che sta vedendo!

Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

Minelli,
dietro front / girare sui tacchi...andare via bruscamente. Per forza solo un "demi-tour"...se fa tutto il giro, ritorna esattamente nella posizione di partenza...
Il fatto che ci sia a destra, non credo si a poi così essenziale/rilevante. Secondo me è solo per far capire che si gira di colpo/volta la schiena alla scena con fare deciso...ne ha abbastanza di quello che sta vedendo!


Ciao. 

P.S.: Se esco da una stanza, di solito la porta si trova sulla mia destra...


----------

